# INFJ or traumatised INTJ?



## Groovy (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi everyone,

The last few months I have been wondering over and over again whether I actually am an INFJ, or an INTJ who dealt with something so traumatic that they developed Fi very early.

To give a backstory, for the first 15 years of my life I always valued and used logic over emotion. I actually had a lot of trouble understanding emotions so I ignored them and bottled up my feelings. I was also extremely blunt and did not think before I said something in regards to whether it would offend the person that I am speaking to, nor did I really care because I thought I was right. I was determined, cunning, and always wanted to be the best at what I did. I was definitely not short of self confidence either. 

However, when I was 15 something happened to me that is extremely significant, it seriously changed the way I spoke to people and treated people. I absolutely had to face my emotions in this situation or I would've been screwed. I now think before I say things to consider the other person's feelings, and I spend a lot of time thinking about how so many people in the world live in suffering. I care deeply about those close to me and even strangers because I now know that you never know what people have gone through or what they're feeling.

I was reading this blog post:

"An INTJ who copes well with trauma will begin to develop the Introverted Feeling (Fi) function. In a regular INTJ, Fi development does not occur until middle age, but in traumatized INTJs it may start as early as age 8. In such a scenario, young INTJs often become extremely mature for their age, and this can readily be observed in Ender Wiggin, whose introspective and ethical reasoning well surpass that of his superiors.

*An INTJ in the Fi development stage will become intensely focused on questions of morality. They may not focus as heavily on their agenda, but will constantly be asking ethical and introspective questions.*

How INTJs cope with Trauma

*As a result of their moral focus, they will develop a firm set of principles from which they will not budge. Often, one of the first principles that INTJs will adopt is a strong adherence to individualism or non-conformity.
*
*Outwardly, this can make them seem stubborn or cowardly, merely because many people don’t see non-conformity as a moral principle. Once again, Friedhelm Winter is called a coward for his refusal to fight or kill more than necessary during his period of Fi development. He is expressly non-conformist in his values, and doesn’t hesitate to assert that.
*

*INTJ in the Fi development phase will gradually learn to care deeply about how their actions and words affect other people Keep in mind that this doesn’t necessarily mean that they will be able to prevent their Extraverted Thinking function (Te) from offending others. It merely means that they will learn to be sensitive to how their behavior affects others.*

In their introspection, these INTJs will come to have a strong awareness of their own emotions, but will still need to determine what other people are feeling through a more logic based approach. Their constant introspection will likely lend to their being more emotional than at other periods of their lives.

* On the other hand, INTJs who deal well with trauma and develop their Fi function are often relatively indistinguishable from the stereotypes, such that they get mistyped as INFJs."*

and very significantly *"Because INTJs have such a big picture view of the world, we become simultaneously the most starry eyed of idealists and the bitterest of cynics."*

The entire blogpost is great: How INTJs cope with Trauma | The Book Addict's Guide to MBTI:

These days, I am able to approach situations logically and emotionally, however due to my experiences I like to do things logically in ways that help other people because that is what I have learned to care about.

I swing between nihilistic existentialism when I want to see things in their entirety, but because I'm on this Earth, I may as well do something with it, and in turn I am very idealistic.

The thing is I don't really like people because I find most of them to be unintelligent and superficial, but I like the idea of humanity in theory.

I also have depression and anxiety which has made me very emotional at times, which I think may influence me in thinking I am a feeler.

So, if it is possible to change types, it is possible that I have turned into an INFJ though I'm more convinced that I am an INTJ with strong Fi after reading that blogpost.

I am interested in your thoughts though 

PS - I am very pessimistic, cynical, and I expect the worst.


----------



## Monteskiusz (Sep 16, 2015)

I am probably INTJ
Thought I am:
Schizotypal
Schizoid
Paranoid
Possibly Bipolar
Possibly any other stupid disorder.
Without mask's I would probably have no colors

But I am still INTJ nicely developed one.

I suggest to check more into Te and Ti and how they act, differ then into depression or any sort of trauma.
INTJ may make a Ni+Fi loop that will maybe make them seem like INFJ a little but they are still INTJ
Fe is not Fi.



> An INTJ in the Fi development stage will become intensely focused on questions of morality. They may not focus as heavily on their agenda, but will constantly be asking ethical and introspective questions.


Never met INTJ acting like that.
I think INTJ would be more likely to think that morality is stupid concept and become after trauma more of a depressed invidual that is very idealistic about how society should look.

Hmm
Platon-INFJ would think about how it should look from an Fe point of view.
Nietzsche is a more of an INTJ.

That's not the best comparision. Hmmm.

Okay let's compare Platon to me.
Both reflect on how world should look.
Platon does it the way about human soul
Me-does it on thinking how world should work by system's of ruling.
Both are very idealistic.
One is way more cynical and that one is of course me.


Maybe that is even worse to compare, lel.



> INTJ in the Fi development phase will gradually learn to care deeply about how their actions and words affect other people Keep in mind that this doesn’t necessarily mean that they will be able to prevent their Extraverted Thinking function (Te) from offending others. It merely means that they will learn to be sensitive to how their behavior affects others.


Not certainly.
An unhealthy but developed or used Fi would probably make an INTJ more turbulent.
Or maybe I know nothing about it.


----------



## INTJake (Oct 1, 2015)

I would guess INTJ. I have been forced to use Fi in the past.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

From what you tell us you _could_ be an INTJ. But then you aren't exactly arguing the INFJ perspective either.


----------

